# Delaware water level



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Did a little rubbernecking around Delaware Lake this morning, and it looks like it'll be awhile before it's fishable, especially for early boaters. Along S.R. 229, water is lapping at the pavement at the Whetstone and Olentangy bridges, and it's actually halfway across the eastbound lane at the shooting range. The parking lot at the main marina is 1/4 under water (that's the upper parking lot--the lot for the ramp is well under water). The water line at the Sherwood Rd. ramp is actually out near the intersection of Sherwood and Horseshoe, maybe 40 yards from the west stop sign (lapping the pavement of Horseshoe just south of there). All that, and more rain to come this weekend. I hope those folks that live on 229 between the bridges stock up on groceries today! 

andesangler


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It is bad! I live west of Delaware. This is beside my house and is usualy a nice 40 acre field. I couldn't resist the photo op.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

def. bad news. lets cross our fingers that the rains this weekend are not as heavy as predicted.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> It is bad! I live west of Delaware. This is beside my house and is usualy a nice 40 acre field. I couldn't resist the photo op.


Who is that nut and did he do any good. I love it man.Not the flooding but the moxie.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> Who is that nut and did he do any good. I love it man.Not the flooding but the moxie.


That was me  Was curious if the same brush piles that hold rabbitts were holding crappie! And no I didn't get a bite.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There's a USGS gauge just below the dam so you can monitor what they're letting through:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...format=gif_default&period=31&site_no=03225500

I made a powerpoint presentation showing how they use the dam to hold back the flow during a rain event:

http://sciotoriverfriends.org/educational/dam_flow_control.pps


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This was the end of Byers Road, north of 37, yesterday morning.

At the Franklin/Delaware line the water was high but you could see where it had been about two feet higher.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So is 229 passable all the way through? My in-laws were heading through there this afternoon. I wanted to give them a heads-up if not. I knew it would be close which is why I told my wife to warn them.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

As of now I think it is. If we get any rain what so ever I would have them detour. Just got word they are going door to door evacuating Prospect. 

FOSR thanks for that power point. That was very informative I may even be able to read a guage now!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was reviewing the lake level on the web and it appears that the water may have gone over the road yesterday if the info listed on their site is all accurate. The lake is currently at 932.73 and the listing says that at 934 it covers US 229. The history data shows that it had been over 934.6 yesterday. Nevertheless it either was on the road or awfully close. It appears to be heading down right now but if we get the 1.5-2.0" of rain that they are calling for in in the next day it may be headed back up again.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I was reviewing the lake level on the web and it appears that the water may have gone over the road yesterday if the info listed on their site is all accurate. The lake is currently at 932.73 and the listing says that at 934 it covers US 229. The history data shows that it had been over 934.6 yesterday. Nevertheless it either was on the road or awfully close. It appears to be heading down right now but if we get the 1.5-2.0" of rain that they are calling for in in the next day it may be headed back up again.


Where are you getting that?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

FOSR said:


> Where are you getting that?


I was using this site.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm


Here is a level up on the site.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/scins.htm


Or if you want to see the top level.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


That first link gives landmarks and when they will be affected.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you click on the current pool it gives you a graph of recent data. The same is true from the river gauges.

The site is really quite interesting. Lots of great data listed.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> I was using this site.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a lot of data I can use. I'll also shoot that over to FLOW in case they don't already know about it.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey i say bring on the rain, expand delaware lake territory and maybe it will actually be able to hold some saugeyes.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Once in the 90s I was on the Schwinn when 229 was underwater. The road was closed but I put the bike on my shoulder and waded across the O to the high ground between the forks. The water was almost as high as the guard rails, and every post was covered with desperate bugs about to drown. I stood on the Claypool bridge while logs were bumping against the bottom of the deck.

A week or so later, everything was brown and dead and there was a strong stink of rotting.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for those links, bkr43050 and FOSR. Good data and info--there's a lot of science behind working those dams.

All three of the bridges on 229 seem to be at the same elevation, but the one at the shooting range is sloped for the curve, and the inside of the curve (eastbound lane) was half under water/ice the morning I started this thread. Since then, the level has dropped a foot or more (haven't checked today), but all bets are off for Sunday and Monday. Apparently they have cut back on the flow at the dam for awhile--I see that it's at 234 cfs this morning. Yesterday was about 20x that.

andesangler


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Few pictures of Delaware State Park: 

First picture is of the Marina
Second picture is of the Entrance to the park
Third picture is the beach I believe
Fourth picture is bath house at the Marina


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like that last picture. "Closed"? Ya think? 

Unfortunately this may get even worse here in the next few days. I heard them talking about over an inch more rain.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep thinking that I would like to get down to Mohawk Dam when it is way up like this. It would be a sight to see as well. It is nearly 60 feet high right now. Back in January of 2005 it went over 80 feet high. Hopefully we will not keep up these rains or it may head to there again. It does appear that maybe we will get a bit of a break after this next wave passes through.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

The next time I'm prepping my boat at the Sherwood Rd. ramp (if it'll even still be there), I'm going to look up into the trees, about 20 ft. up, and shake my head in wonder. And then, of course, go out and catch a few crappies.

Mowhawk doesn't really hold a "lake" does it? The water level must really fluctuate there.

Be safe, guys.

andesangler


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

andesangler said:


> Mowhawk doesn't really hold a "lake" does it? The water level must really fluctuate there.


Mohawk Dam holds the Walhonding River which is a product of the Kokosing and Mohican Rivers. At normal flow the river at the dam would look very much like what you see from the rest of the river above except just slightly wider. When it is like it is now it may be 3/4 mile across is areas.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I watch the stream gauge below the Delaware dam, and they're constantly running the discharge way up and way down.

I think I've figured it out, there are two guys operating the gates and they disagree with each other, and they keep un-doing each other's settings *G*


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I watch the stream gauge below the Delaware dam, and they're constantly running the discharge way up and way down.
> 
> I think I've figured it out, there are two guys operating the gates and they disagree with each other, and they keep un-doing each other's settings *G*


LOL. As Streamstalker has mentioned in the past, these goobers tend to do this during the smallie spawn. Some are even "scheduled" releases for FD training and rafting purposes downstream...couldn't it be moved to a time when the most prolific game fish of the stream isn't spawning? just before or just after?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> LOL. As Streamstalker has mentioned in the past, these goobers tend to do this during the smallie spawn. Some are even "scheduled" releases for FD training and rafting purposes downstream...couldn't it be moved to a time when the most prolific game fish of the stream isn't spawning? just before or just after?


I 've scratched my head over those scheduled releases for years. Only ever had a problem with them during April, May and June when the fish were spawning. Since they removed the dam where all the rescue training was done on 23 north of Delaware they may not do them anymore.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I did a little driving around at lunch to see the carnage. If the water keeps coming, I am going to have lake front property. Horseshoe road has a almost a mile under water south of Sherwood still. It receded a bit yesterday but is back on the rise after the rain yesterday.

229 at whetstone is under 3+ feet of water right now. You the guardrails disappear.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This amazes me...those pics of the marina are stunning. Never thought water could flood up that hill like that. Unreal.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Brandon last big flood 5-6 years ago maybe a little longer it got to within inches of going over the top of the high banks along 23 and dam area. Another terrible thing about this is all the big black crappies will be going south thru the chutes. We had many bad years of catching crappies after that and now after they reestablished themselves again they will be gone!! Will make foran interesting tourney this year. Hope i am wrong!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah that's got to reek havoc on a fishery. Might be a one fish win this this year..just enough to separate the Men from the Schaefers


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I did some scouting around the DWA today and can't believe the water is still as high as it is. State route 229 has been closed for 8 days and counting. It could be week or two before the water level drops to open it again.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

fishslim said:


> ...Another terrible thing about this is all the big black crappies will be going south thru the chutes. We had many bad years of catching crappies after that...


Fishslim, quit your cussing! I was hoping to get into some Delaware crappies more this year. Just starting to figure them out too. Guess I may end up at [spit] Indian instead.

andesangler


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Drove around lake at 6am this morning water is finally off 229 they must really be letting water out cause it dropped like 10ft or more overnight crazy the signs I would guess would be moved today watch out though I ran over a large log in the dark I feel free again instead of stuck on an island 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

According to the gauges on the web site that the level has gone down around 4.5 feet in the last 3 days. It is indeed going rather slow. I would think the rate should start picking up a bit now as the downstream rivers should be getting back in to the banks to allow for the extra flow. Hopefully this is the last large flood incident we will have to deal with this spring.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Another half inch to inch of rain on the way... Not as bad as its been but should still make it come back up again some.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

